
30 healthcare leaders under 40 using technology to shape the future of medicine - helmsdeep
https://www.businessinsider.de/30-under-40-health-tech-leaders-2018-6?r=UK&IR=T
======
mhkool
From the 30 companies, the only one that tries to solve medical problems by
going to the root cause: no 23. uBiome.com and the only one that has a helpful
product: no 30. neopenda.com

